# Is this wet tail?



## Iggy (Nov 3, 2014)

I came home to find my bun with a wet tail! I've been reading on it and I'm terrified that he's sick. Previously I took him to the vet to check on his teeth and chin which I've posted on before but they just told me not to worry, and this looks like a completely different problem. I don't know if it's water or his pee. It looks like water to me because his pee looks more yellow and thick, but I don't know how water got there. After my previous post he went back to normal again but I think his wet tail is bothering him and won't jump around like usual. I thought he probably pressed on his bottle for a long time but that seems unlikely and I don't think it would wet him that much. I'm really scared and don't know what to do because my mom is working long shifts and not sure if she wants to take him to the vet  although I know she would if I could explain what's going on. Please tell me what's going on or if you've had similar experiences.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Also I didn't notice much of a difference in his food I left but I think he's been eating pellets and I've seen him drink water. Also I tried giving him his favorite treat which are carrot drops and he just kind of nibbled on it. I heard him make a mouse sound (don't know how to explain) but not squeaking.


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Nov 3, 2014)

Wet tail refers to a variety of gastrointestinal and urinary issues in rabbits. The term commonly applied to one of the most recognizable symptoms of severe illness in rabbits, literally a wet tail and bottom. Its important to seek immediate veterinary care if your rabbits bottom develops a foul odor or appears wet or dirty.
Maybe smell his tail (I know, gross) But in order to tell if it pee or water, you got smell it.
A wet tail or belly can signal infection in your rabbits bladder or urinary tract; he cant control her urine, so it ends up soaking her. Bladder and urinary tract infections as well as urinary tract obstructions tend to produce the same symptoms: thick, beige or brown-colored urine, frequent, painful or difficult urination, urinating in small amounts and urinary incontinence. He may pee in places she's never peed before. These infections can cause urine burns around your pets hind legs and genitals. Ouch. Peeing outside the litter box is a cry for help. Get it.


----------



## JBun (Nov 3, 2014)

Wet tail is a condition of profuse watery diarrhea, caused by e. coli. You need to get a look under your bun at his bottom. You will be able to tell if he just sat in his water dish and got his butt a little wet, or if there is foul smelling watery diarrhea soaking his bum. If it is just water, the fur won't be discolored. If it is urine, it may be yellow to orangish, and is probably not an immediate emergency(unless he's not eating or seems to be distressed) but does need to be checked by a vet asap as it may be a UTI. You can try wiping and cleaning up the area with a white cloth to see if it comes out looking clear like water or colored like urine. But if he has stopped eating, it is an emergency. You need to check to make sure he is eating and pooping. You can try a favorite treat, also empty out the food dish except for just a few pellets in the bottom so you can see if he will eat them after maybe a half hour when he gets hungry again. Also clean out the litter box so you can see if he is pooping. You can also try letting him out to play to see if he behaves normally. If he isn't eating, pooping, and/or isn't behaving normally and something seems wrong, you should get him to the vet.

If it is water diarrhea it will be very smelly and dirty, and you need to get him to a vet *immediately!
*http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------

